# Clan/Gilden Seite



## bentrop (23. Januar 2013)

Hey ich wollte gerne für mich und paar Freunde,
eine Gildenseite erstellen für The elder Scrolls online.

Soll vorerst nix großes werden, nur so eine kleine Sammelstelle für Freunde bis es los geht.

Frage :  Wo kann ich so eine Seite erstellen und das am besten Kostenlos?!

LG


----------



## pr1nz1p (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn's nen Forum werden soll (was durchaus zu empfehlen ist), einfach mal googeln. Forenhoster gibt's wie Sand am Meer


----------



## epitr (27. Januar 2013)

Hey,
theoretisch kannst du einen kostenlosen Hoster (z.B. bplaced.net) nehmen und dort deine Webseite hochladen,
jedoch bräuchtest du ein paar Kenntnisse in Sachen Webdesign.

Alternativ kannst du auch "fertige" Seiten hochladen und ein kostenloses Design nehmen (Joomla, myBB,...).


----------



## Festplatte (12. Februar 2013)

Also wir haben unsere Homepage bei dem Webseiten-Editor "Weebly" erstellt und mit einer eigenen Domain und ein paar Anpassungen am Code ein wenig aufgepeppt. 

EDIT: Haben auf schon länger auf ClanSphere umgestellt, bietet einfach mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## leerwandler (12. Dezember 2013)

Das Thema ist jetzt zwar schon bisschen älter, aber falls du noch immer nicht die optimale Lösung gefunden haben solltest, kann ich dir nur GildenDKP  Gildenhosting empfehlen.
Du brauchst keine Kenntnisse in HTML/CSS oder sonstigen und Templates für Elder Scrolls online haben die auch.
Hätte sogar nen Code für dich: 310c7293


----------



## Sf-y (3. Februar 2014)

Tach 

Einige Anbieter wie z.b. Alfahosting.de bieten in ihren Paketen die Installation von CMS ( Content-Management-System ) an.
Mit diesen CMS wie DZCP, Webspell und Co. musst du dir einfach nen FreeTemplate suchen und kannst diese auf mit dem CMS
verwenden.

Sollte es dann etwas anspruchsvoller sein, kannst du ja versuchen ein eigenes Layout zu erstellen. Die Anpassung an das CMS ist überall
im Internet leicht verständlich erklärt.

Zum Thema Free-Hoster wie bplaced, funpic und wie sie alle heißen kann ich von meiner Stelle aus her abraten!!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## thekerub (12. Februar 2014)

Zum Thema Hosting hat One.com mal wieder ein nettes (Dauer-?) Angebot. Domain + 5Gb Webspace für 0€ im ersten Jahr, danach 1,49€/Monat, was denke ich locker zu verschmerzen ist. Inklusive unbegrenztem Traffic, PHP5, phpMyAdmin, MySQL Datenbank, uneingeschränkter FTP-Zugriff etc. Leider ist hier natürlich kein TS3/Vent/whatever-Server dabei, die kann man aber schon für unter 0,20€/Slot mieten.

Ein eigenes Forum und/oder CMS (z.B. joomla oder Wordpress oder auch das oben genannte ClanSphere speziell für solche Bedürfnisse) zu installieren ist ziemlich easy, ebenso kann man mit diversen WYSIWYG-Tools oder dem One.com-Website-Builder halbwegs akzeptable Seiten bauen. Sich ein bisschen mit Webdesign und -programmierung zu beschäftigen ist aber nie verkehrt wenn man sowas auf die Beine stellen will 

Ansonsten gilt


Sf-y schrieb:


> Zum Thema Free-Hoster wie bplaced, funpic und wie sie alle heißen kann ich von meiner Stelle aus her abraten!!!


Das gleiche gilt ebenfalls für (alle mir bekannten) Gratis-Forum-Hoster, da man in der Regel nur eingeschränkten Zugriff auf die meisten Funktionen und Filehosting und FTP in der Regel gar nicht bekommt.


Edit: Wow, gerade erst gesehen, dass das hier schon fast an Necro grenzt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Februar 2014)

thekerub schrieb:


> Edit: Wow, gerade erst gesehen, dass das hier schon fast an Necro grenzt



fast?^^


----------

